# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  رفع خطای دات نت وریم ورک 4.5

## yazahrayaali

:قهقهه: سلام دوستان.
میخواستم بدانم معنی این پیغام و راه حل آن چیست چون فایل در مسیر مربوطه وجود دارد و دات نت 4.5 و vs2013 روی سیستمم وجود دارد.'C:\Users\yazahra\AppData\Local\Temp\.NET  Framework,Version=v4.5.AssemblyAttributes.cs' could not be found

----------

